# Electron Stimulated Luminescence



## Outdoorguy (Sep 5, 2011)

Anybody heard of this? It's supposed to be better than CFL and LED. The lamp uses no mercury so it is a "green" source of light.

Here is a link on the product http://www.vu1corporation.com/index.php

It looks like they just came out. I am wondering about pricing. Some of the LED stuff is just ridiculously high.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Outdoorguy said:


> Anybody heard of this? It's supposed to be better than CFL and LED. The lamp uses no mercury so it is a "green" source of light.
> 
> Here is a link on the product http://www.vu1corporation.com/index.php
> 
> It looks like they just came out. I am wondering about pricing. Some of the LED stuff is just ridiculously high.


Looks like they are only sold at lowes and they're not made on the USA .

I'll bet they use a Government grant to develop them and then make them in China.
11,000 hour life span?

LED's and induction lamps last much longer.

they should clean up their web site so you don't have to read through a lot of nonsense to find out how the lamps work.



> Vu1® bulbs are manufactured in two facilities.
> 
> Sendio s.r.o., in the Czech Republic. This enables the company to manufacture its products directly to protect the company’s intellectual property while maintaining close control over the quality, volume and distribution of initial product production.
> Huayi Lighting Company Limited is located in GuZhen, ZhongShan City – considered to be China’s lighting capital. For more than 25 years, Huayi has been focused on becoming one of the world’s premier lighting manufacturers. Huayi currently operates a state-of-the-art factory and is adept at all phases of the manufacturing and sales of lighting products – having produced more than 30,000 different types of lighting fixtures since its founding in 1986.


----------



## mbednarik (Oct 10, 2011)

looks like the cfl's have a better efficiency. they are advertising 19.5 watt with 500 lumens, which is pretty dim for a 65 watt. the CFL's are around 15 watt's for 720 lumens and i think the 65 br30 incan i use are around 680 lumens. It is good to see another competing technology with led.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

electron stimulated luminescence


isn't that what cathode ray tubes used ?


----------



## Outdoorguy (Sep 5, 2011)

wildleg said:


> electron stimulated luminescence
> 
> 
> isn't that what cathode ray tubes used ?


Geez, I hope not. Didn't crt used to release small amounts of x-ray wave radiation?

Here's a little more on them, from what I could find. It appears they weren't quite ready to release them for online sale, though.

http://www.marketwatch.com/story/vu1-statement-regarding-lowescom-availability-2011-12-04

And it looks like their original price for a 65watt lamp is $15 vs a 60w LED lamp for $30. As Harry said, 11,000 hours, that's it?!


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

I don't usually post wikipedia as a reference, but . . .
(seems ok in this case)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Electron_stimulated_luminescence


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

wildleg said:


> electron stimulated luminescence
> 
> 
> isn't that what cathode ray tubes used ?


Yes.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

wildleg said:


> I don't usually post wikipedia as a reference, but . . .
> (seems ok in this case)
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Electron_stimulated_luminescence


If it helps there is nothing wrong with it..:thumbsup:


----------

